# Buying with a card?



## Java (Mar 8, 2010)

I know this has been brought up but I can't find the exact answer.

I had trouble placing an order with my debit card with attitude yesterday. What gift/prepay cards are u guys using? The greendot ones? The prepaid that I have seen need your name/ social #. and the "gift" cards that I have seen only say for USA. Any ideas?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 8, 2010)

hm....I've never had a problem with attitude...

maybe they don't take prepaid cards....

I don't understand the second part of your question


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 8, 2010)

I have used my debit card and credit cards on seed orders with no problem. If you are trying to use a prepaid card they may not have the means to process it.


----------



## Java (Mar 8, 2010)

It was my actual card from my bank, something about being out of the us it wouldn't work.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Weird. I have ordered many time with Debit. If your using pre-paid visa, enter the info in the comments box. Card #, CVT, how much on card. Just get the gift card for a round up of what you need,

Example, $106 for seeds, make it $107. Wouldnt matter if you had a 3k pre paid Amex card, they are not gonna take your cash.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 8, 2010)

I would call my bank and find out why it did not work. Doesn't matter where in the world you want to buy something, it should work. After all it is your money.


----------



## Java (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok talked to the bank this afternoon, they said it was because it was outside the US... Pretty crazy if you ask me! So I had them to let this purchase go through. 

Now I'm just waiting to hear back from Rachel. (the order still shows up on my account as "waiting for payment" and I don't want to be double charged, and I'm hoping to still get the subcool seeds that I was suppose to get had my order went through Sunday)


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

java I bank with wells and they have a password set up for me that I can type in whenever they want to reject a purchase I have to do it everytime I order out of the country..


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 8, 2010)

Java said:
			
		

> Ok talked to the bank this afternoon, they said it was because it was outside the US... Pretty crazy if you ask me! So I had them to let this purchase go through.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting to hear back from Rachel. (the order still shows up on my account as "waiting for payment" and I don't want to be double charged, and I'm hoping to still get the subcool seeds that I was suppose to get had my order went through Sunday)



Interesting, I have a Chase account and not a whisper from them and I have used my debit card about 4 times at Nirvana. Also my Chase credit card.

Good luck


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

If you have these problems it's because the bank has a hold on this purchase because it is questionable, something you don't ordinarily buy, something that cost a ungodly amount, frequent spending and yes out of country purchases. I have used a pre-paid green dot visa with no problems on the tude.


----------



## Java (Mar 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks guys, we'll see if it goes through tomorrow. I think I might have to think about the greendot card next time.

Chef: was the card you used one that you had to go online to activate it? The one that they send you a card with your name on it later?


----------



## Diversified (Mar 8, 2010)

I had this same problem. As the chef said, it was my bank holding everything up. I ended up calling The Attitude and had them cancel my order and I made a new order while I was still on the phone with them. The bank still kept the hold on my money for the original order for 6 business days before they put it back in my account. Once I made the order on the phone, my package arrived in the mail in 10 days.


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

You could either do that or do it on the phone.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 8, 2010)

If you have a vanilla prepaid mastercard, you have to register it on the vanilla site, which blows pole to no end.


----------



## maugly (Sep 22, 2011)

check my signature. they accept paypal.
cheers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 22, 2011)

I have used a Greendot card at Seedboutique with identical results to my bankcard.  Ordered on a Monday, arrived Saturday.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 22, 2011)

Well my bank doesnt do internationlal shipments with my card ( I didnt know before i ordered the seeds)  I called the bank and they said they couldn't do it. So I ended up having to use a friends card to get them.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

maugly said:
			
		

> check my signature. they accept paypal.
> cheers




Live links off site are against the rules brosef....


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 28, 2011)

So is it safe to use your cc or is it best to get one of those prepaid green dot ones? Does the later protect you better?


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2011)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> So is it safe to use your cc or is it best to get one of those prepaid green dot ones? Does the later protect you better?




I hve at least two dozen orders to mostly Attitude and hve used my debit card every time with no problems.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya I think that ordering seed is pretty safe plus I think that alot of those prepaid cards won't work outside the US.


----------



## Kram (Sep 29, 2011)

I got some prepaid cards from WalMart and it took 24 hours before they would work.  

When I purchase seed I try to use American Express and there has never been a problem.  The good thing about American Express is if your seeds dont arrive they will reverse the charge but you'll need to notify them within 30 days of the charge or your are stuck.


----------



## GreenisGrand (Sep 29, 2011)

Visa giftcards can't do international orders. I've just used my debit card no problem, attitude is secure and checked daily. came packed in a cool t-shirt too!


----------



## Jibber (Sep 30, 2011)

It's unfortunate that attitude won't ship to an address other than the billing address....I don't what them coming to my grow location....maybe I'm paranoid. 

I'm having trouble finding a prepaid/gift card that does international orders.

I'm in the US.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 7, 2011)

The bank that I was previously with made me come into the bank in person and tell them that I was making a purchase from another country.  They said it was for my security and it prevents fraud.  They would ask me what country I was ordering from, how much I was spending.  After going through that three times they asked me specifically what I was buying and I told them that it was personal and none of thier business and I closed my account.  The bank Im with now asks no questions.


----------

